# Strange Email from Jeff



## ajthepoolman (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeff, did your Smoking Meat Newsletter subscription service change?  I received the following email in my Junk Mail and wanted to confirm with you before I clicked any links.

*

Hello Adrian

Dear Adrian,

I have changed over to a new autorespond/newsletter service for several
reasons.. one of them being it is more cost effective and second, the new
service seems to have a better rate of deliverability.

I am very much against SPAM and as a result of that, I want you to verify that
you want to recieve the Smoking Meat Newsletter. This is  a surefire way to make
certain that someone did not just add you to the list without your knowledge.

I appreciate you taking the time to confirm.

-----------------------------------------------------------
CONFIRM BY VISITING THE LINK BELOW:

http://www.aweber.com/z/c/?wcby3chlu...j0xva23clr3204

Click the link above to give us permission to send you 
information.  It's fast and easy!  If you cannot click the 
full URL above please copy and paste it into your web 
browser.

Or, if you prefer, reply to this message with the 
confirmation key in the subject line.

-----------------------------------------------------------
If you do not want to subscribe, simply ignore this message. 

Thank You,
Jeff Phillips
Smoking-Meat.com

Phillips Web Works, P.O. Box 2531, Sapulpa, OK 74067, USA

*

Is this a valid thing Jeff?  If so I am happy to click the link I just wanted to check first.

Thanks!

Adrian


----------



## Dutch (Feb 1, 2006)

aj-I got a simailer e-mail but mine was addressed to David saying that the e-mail and been bounced back because of a bad e-mail address. I scanned the link through virus protection and when it came back clean I opened it and it was the January newsletter. Me thinks that Jeff's Server Service may have had a hiccup or two-


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry guys.. I have had my head buried in my laptop for 2 days now trying to get the new newsletter/autoresponder service up and working.

The letter is legit and all you have to do is click the link or hit reply in your email system and hit send and it will verify you in the new system.

I tried my best to get them to just import all of the names but with that many thousands of names they say it is policy to re-verify everyone.

I understand but it is a hassle and I appreciate everyone taking the time to click.

Should be a whole lot easier on me and better for you guys once I get it set up. :roll:


----------



## smoking falcon (Feb 2, 2006)

I got that and then verified, but still haven't gotten a newsletter. I then reconfirmed and still didn't get a newsletter, just a link to the Smoking-Meat.com site.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2006)

I think there is a little confusion on this.. for the last year and a half the newsletter has come out once a month, usually around the 15th on a Wednesday or Thursday.

I also implemented a 5-day eCourse on "How to Smoke Meat" several months back.

This eCourse is the only subscription I have at this time which is immediate. When you sign up you immediately get your first chapter and then every day you get a chapter until the eCourse is completed.

I am looking at posting the latest newsletter on the site at Smoking-Meat.com and when someone signs up they will be taken immediately to that page. Every month after that they will receive the newsletter just like everyone else.

I have the newsletters archived at the site now but I want to do it a little differently.

I am also entertaining the idea of a bi-monthly newsletter.. I have many people asking for more information and while this is a lot more work for me, it is something I have plenty of information for and would be good for the site.

If anyone has had problems with the eCourse in the past.. let me encourage you to give it another shot. I have been using a service that is about as reliable as that Ford Pinto my friend used to drive 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Needless to say.. at $600 a year, I think a service like that should be dependable.

I just switched over to Aweber.com which is half the cost and based on my  extensive testing so far is completely on the money. I subscribed multiple times using various email addresses at different domains and ISP's and I have to say that I would gladly pay $600/year for that kind of service (just don't tell aweber.com that :D )

I think all of you will see a major difference in the deliverability and quality of the new service.

Anyway.. sorry for the long post. If you have any questions please let me know.

If you wish to subscribe to the 5-day eCourse on 'How to Smoke Meat" just go to www.smoking-meat.com and use the form at the top right to enter you name and email address. You will have the first chapter within minutes.

If you are not a newsletter subscriber, you can sign up by using this link:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/subscribe.html


----------



## Dutch (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff, Thanks for the update with the recent changes. I've been on some boards when changes have been made and no one was aware and after a lot of complaints the Webmaster would  post that their was a server change and the server wasn't stable, etc.  It's nice to see that you've gone the extra mile to test the new server.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Jeff for clearing up all this!  With all the suspicious emails floating around you can't be too careful.

Adrian


----------

